# personalized needlepoint



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

i've seen them before but cant find them now, does anyone know where i can send in a picture and they make it into a needpoint you complete??

i dont know if i'm explaining it correctly.....


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

I do them but it's cross stitched..and they are not really cheap..depending on what size you want.
Karen (Gizmo's mommy)


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

do you know where i could order a cross stitch one??


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

There is a computer program you can buy that is by Hobby Ware called Pattern Maker for Cross Stitch. Here's one listed on eBay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pattern-Maker-S...goryZ953QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

The program I have is called PCStitch. You take a photo, put in on your puter then through the program, then make your pattern from the pix. It's a cool program my hubby got for me a few years back. 
I've cross stitched many pic's from it.
Couldnt tell you what the price of it was, I know diff programs range in price.

If your looking to get a pix already cross stitched what size would you want?
I've done people, dog's Angels, fairies, Jesus and many more..
Karen


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'd love to see some of your work. Do you have any pics? They sound really neat.


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is two I've done, the first one I did as a gift for a freind, 2nd is my nephew, both done from photo's..
I don't have any pic's of animals I've done, camera didn't work at the time and they are now gone to the owners..
Hugs
Karen


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those are really good! :wink:


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks I really enjoy doing cross stitching, Sorry the one is so big, thought it was resized. Cross stitching and paint shop pro is stress relievers for me lol


----------

